# Außenmaß der Corsair CMZ4GX3M2A1600C8 Module



## Rodny (23. April 2012)

*Außenmaß der Corsair CMZ4GX3M2A1600C8 Module*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne die Außenmaße der Corsair CMZ4GX3M2A1600C8 Module wissen. Es geht mir darum ob ein bestimmter Kühler passt und leider bin auf der HP von Corsair nicht fündig geworden.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## Abductee (23. April 2012)

*AW: Außenmaß der Corsair CMZ4GX3M2A1600C8 Module*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...orsair-vengeance-8gb-kits-doch-welcher-2.html


----------



## Rodny (23. April 2012)

*AW: Außenmaß der Corsair CMZ4GX3M2A1600C8 Module*

Vieeelen Dank


----------

